# House Rabbits?



## Bengal (Feb 16, 2010)

I have two single manned lionhead rabbits, both girls, and was wondering if I could keep them as house rabbits? I took them in after my sister mad didn't give them ANY attention, hardly ever fed them and I don't think got them out for about 6 months:nonod: 
Anyway, I HATE keeping animals in cages and wondered if they would be okay as house rabbits? I do have four cats but obviously will be supervising at all times and know for sure two of the cats are fine with them, I think the cats are more scared of the rabbits than the rabbits are of them 
Will they be easily litter trained? I do have litter boxes left over from when the cats were kittens (they're all trained to go outside now:001_tt1 but would rabbits use litter boxes? And I'd have to keep them in my room at all times as we have a cat flap and plus I wouldn't be happy leaving them with the cats unsupervised. 
Would it be possible to do this?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine is a free range house rabbit I couldn't recommend it more. If you put them in one room and then see where they go to the toilet it's generally in one or two areas then put litter trays there it should be easy enough. You don't have to keep them in a cage/hutch and I think it's better for them not to be. You'll see the difference in the bond with them as well they will become friendly with you after a while. You should probably have a run outside though if possible to let them out occasionally


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bengal said:


> I have two single manned lionhead rabbits, both girls, and was wondering if I could keep them as house rabbits? I took them in after my sister mad didn't give them ANY attention, hardly ever fed them and I don't think got them out for about 6 months:nonod:
> Anyway, I HATE keeping animals in cages and wondered if they would be okay as house rabbits? I do have four cats but obviously will be supervising at all times and know for sure two of the cats are fine with them, I think the cats are more scared of the rabbits than the rabbits are of them
> Will they be easily litter trained? I do have litter boxes left over from when the cats were kittens (they're all trained to go outside now:001_tt1 but would rabbits use litter boxes? And I'd have to keep them in my room at all times as we have a cat flap and plus I wouldn't be happy leaving them with the cats unsupervised.
> Would it be possible to do this?


Hi there, not sure about bringing them in after them living outside but I'm sure someone will advise you on this.
I have a house bun, she lives happily alongsie a cat, 2 dogs and g pigs and they all got used to each other, your cats will be curious at first but believe me after having house bunnys they do stand up for themselves where cas are concerned lol...in fact i would say watch your cats dont get smacked or kicked if they annoy the buns...they're easy enough to litter train once you find out where their prefered wee spot is, maybe you'll need more than one litter box but they're pretty easy, olly uses wood based litter and the cat uses sophisticat pink....i like to use different ones so they dont use each others trays...aside that i would get some bite spray so spray on the areas the bunnys like to chew...dolly likes wallpaper but she doesnt do it with the spray...and watch the buns dont eat the cat food, learnt here from experience lol....bunnys are really easy to keep indoors and the cat flap might come in handy too, providing your garden is bun proof there's no reason why the bunnys cant take a wander ouside for a breath of freash air, dolly loves it when the back door is open for her to have a wander...
GOOD ON YOU for taking them on, sounds like you got to them just in time....
Clare xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh and for the transition maybe keep them in a slightly colder room and then increase the temp slowly because they can have problems and at this point they will have their winter coats


----------



## Bengal (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for the quick responses! Will definitely gradually introduce to life indoors rather than a cold garage The house isn't all that warm anyways, heating is crap I'll bunny-proof it tomorrow I have a LOT of wires on the floor but they can easily be put into places the bunnies can't reach. Will order some wood based litter as well! Think I'll let them get used to living in my room before letting them have free roam of the house, and then secure the garden and teach them to use the cat flap if all goes well I hate my sister, they're such good little bunnies! They were petrified when I first got them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got my bunny from fairly similar circumstances so I understand. Any wires or anything dangerous need to be up out of their reach and apparently on a desk doesn't do it . I have no idea how he got hold of my camera connector cable. A good way of getting them used to you is just sitting on the floor, don't move don't look at them, maybe have a bit of carrot or dry toast and they will soon get curious about you and hop over to say hi.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

You'll soon learn what they're interested in chewing by just watching them, Goliath was my first giant bun and he never chewed a thing, just stuck to his food and toys, Loui my oldest and tamest bunny used to enjoy the odd mouthful of wallpaper but that was about it....both these where rescues. 
Dolly ....now Dolly is a differnt kettle of fish as they say...she will chew anything given the chance...wallpaper, cat food, dog food, kids dinners, toys, the dogs bone, the carpet, you name it she'll chew it but on the bright side she knows what No means now so every cloud an all......lol
It really is easy to keep them indoors, you sound like someone who will keep a close eye on them too so I can't see you having too much of a problem
Clare xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Please do not bring them in now, the temp difference is far too great and could kill them. My bunnies are perfectly happy in their 'cold garage' they have winter coats and have plenty of hay to snuggle in! Wait until the summer then bring them in.


----------



## Bengal (Feb 16, 2010)

crofty said:


> Please do not bring them in now, the temp difference is far too great and could kill them. My bunnies are perfectly happy in their 'cold garage' they have winter coats and have plenty of hay to snuggle in! Wait until the summer then bring them in.


That looks like an amazing hutch! And I actually just checked the temperatures in the house and the garage (insomnia + boredom = lol) and there's a degree difference:crying: I'm wrapped up in 2 duvets atm, I look like an Eskimo And they've mostly been in the house for the past couple of months, before it got really cold, there's like no temp difference I think the garage might actually be warmer, lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bengal said:


> That looks like an amazing hutch! And I actually just checked the temperatures in the house and the garage (insomnia + boredom = lol) and there's a degree difference:crying: I'm wrapped up in 2 duvets atm, I look like an Eskimo And they've mostly been in the house for the past couple of months, before it got really cold, there's like no temp difference I think the garage might actually be warmer, lol


Ok just be careful they will keep their winter coats until the spring, i couldnt even bring my frenchie in after his neutering because he was overheating after just 20mins in the house with the heating off and windows open.

That hutch is temp as i have foster bun, im hoping to bond him with my three so they can have the whole garage again.


----------



## Bengal (Feb 16, 2010)

crofty said:


> Ok just be careful they will keep their winter coats until the spring, i couldnt even bring my frenchie in after his neutering because he was overheating after just 20mins in the house with the heating off and windows open.
> 
> That hutch is temp as i have foster bun, im hoping to bond him with my three so they can have the whole garage again.


I hope they bond! It really does look amazing, bunny mansion, lol. I wish I had that much spare room to have something like that..... actually....yeaah we don't need a living room:001_wub:


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

I brought my two in over Christmas. They lived in a room which has no heating on for over a week and then I turned the gearing off in the living room and moved them into there. After another week I turned the radiator on and up, one notch at a time every five or so days. Doing it so slowly seems to have helped them adjust to inside nicely. 

It sounds like your house is cool enough already though!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ouisie said:


> I brought my two in over Christmas. They lived in a room which has no heating on for over a week and then I turned the gearing off in the living room and moved them into there. After another week I turned the radiator on and up, one notch at a time every five or so days. Doing it so slowly seems to have helped them adjust to inside nicely.
> 
> It sounds like your house is cool enough already though!


They still have their winter coat until they moult though. Its a good idea to plan what you want to do before they get their full winter coats in the autumn.


----------

